
At the advent of agriculture, 17 women reproduced for every man - Vladius
https://psmag.com/environment/17-to-1-reproductive-success
======
Vladius
4,000 to 8,000 years after humanity invented agriculture, something very
strange happened to human reproduction. Across the globe, for every 17 women
who were reproducing, passing on genes that are still around today—only one
man did the same.

~~~
verdverm
Khaaaaan!

